# Great White Land Shark



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Some new pics of Grizz the great white land shark. Showin off his thick legs and his little blue streak lol. He looks like a chubby great white with his white belly and dark gray back...prowling the backyard for unsuspecting toys.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Dundun...Dundun...Dundundundundundun
lol

He looks good


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

AAAAAAaaaaaaawweeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at him!


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

AWWWW HES A CUTIE


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Grizz is really starting to grow up!! He’s coming along very nicely.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

FROGGY DOG LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks folks! He's going through a chubby stage, he grows up then out then up then out it's funny. I just realized how small his head looks in this picture LOL we totally call him a frog LOL. He will drag himself like that for hours and get grass rash all over such a weirdo


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

hehehe hes got big ol' turkey legs  hes adorable!


----------

